# Obama Speaks...Dow Tumbles



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Now that Barack Obama is clearly sending us into a Depression... and for the idiots who voted for him who claimed that it's about the "issues" and "Change" and "Hope".

I'd like to take a moment and say...

I TOLD YOU SO!!! THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ELECT SOMEONE WITH ZERO EXPERIENCE... IN EVERYTHING!!!



> *Wall Street: Ugly is back*
> 
> *Nasdaq ends at a 6-year low, and Dow and S&P 500 fall to fresh 12-year lows as investors fret about GM, Citigroup and the global economy.*
> 
> ...


Ladies and Gentleman... Your President and the man in charge your of wallets and pocket books...










Enjoy the next Great Depression.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

To be fair, I think he inherited a ridiculous amount of problems that nobody was prepared to deal with....I don't think McCain or Hillary or anyone else that was in the running could prevent this...last time the stock market crashed this bad was in 1987, under the Reagan (who was a Republican) administration. 

It's like standing at the bottom of a mountain, and trying to stop an avalanche by catching it in your arms.

Democrat, Republican, Old, New, I don't think it mattered...this was coming either way.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

firefighterwall said:


> I don't think it mattered...this was coming either way.


But, he told the sheep it would be fixed or at the very least...not get any worse. 75% of his campaign was about this very issue. His policies are fueling this to get worse... not better.

Socialism and a Free Market do not mix...or work.



> *Obama Policies Feed Market Panic*
> 
> Since Barack Obama was sworn in as president on Jan. 20, stocks have tumbled to record lows - with investors losing an estimated $2.5 trillion in market value.
> The trend continued Thursday, with the Dow closing down 281 points, a 4.1 percent drop for the day. Since Inauguration Day, the Dow has fallen 20.4 percent.
> ...


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, I wish the optimistic outlook came through a little better on this one. I've lost a fair share of cash in the market...hopefully it'll pop back up.

It's like America is creating it's own depression now though...we talk about how bad stuff is, then people take all their money out of the stock market usually at a loss, so the stocks drop further, so more people take it out at a loss...etc.

I dunno what the fix is but whatever we're doing ain't working.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

firefighterwall said:


> I dunno what the fix is but whatever we're doing ain't working.


video speaks for itself...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Obama Lied......The Economy Died.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

James NM said:


> Obama Lied......The Economy Died.


or here's a better one...

Obama lied...and brought Civil War to the United States.

Because when unemployment hits 10% (it's already at 8.1) and the stock market bottoms out at 5,000, or lower at this point, then the game changes. States are already pushing forward in distancing themselves from Washington and this idiot's extremism.

Anyone want to start placing bets....?

I have to wonder though... What would the unemployment rate would be today if there weren't 30 million illegal mexicans taking away jobs from legal American citizens...? And I wonder how long it's going take for Americans to realize this simple little fact and reach a boiling point... My guess is when unemployment reaches 9%... But that's just me...I tend think in simple terms. Here's an example:

Over 5 million Americans out of a job (8.1%)

Deport 30 million illegal mexicans currently working American jobs...illegally.

Equals... 30 million openings for legal Americans living in the United States. Unemployment rate falls to historic lows!

And just think, I figured all that out without spending 1 dime. Maybe I should run for President. Popcornsmilie


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you ever heard of Project *******? Illegal Immigrants were deported during and after WWII to free up jobs for returning veterans, look it up. Anyway, good thread it just confirms my own paranoid inner thoughts I have when I watch the commy news.:smt076


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

To be fair Bush put us where we are....please don't forget...he inherited a ridiculous amount of problems that nobody was prepared to deal with....please tell if you really think Palin could have done better....be honest


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

It's threads like this that make it hard for intelligent, open minded gun owners to even mention that fact to friends. Most people associate us with this type of narrow mindedness and unintelligent nonsense/ paranoia. I fight every day to combat this misunderstanding but this type of thread makes me wonder if it's even worth it.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that we're still doing fine...we all still have computers and internet to post on, we can all afford our fine firearms and ammunition, we can all have cable television, and freedom of speech.

Agree with the policies or not, this is still an amazing country to live in. I'm proud of my country (though I don't always agree with what we do, I always support those who fight for our freedom and the ideals of good men) and will wait to see how things TRULY turn out with the new President, without falling into the "sky is falling" media hype that they want us to go for. For the record, I voted Democratic in the last election but I don't identify myself as either Democratic or Republican -- I believe in certain values on both sides.

Yes, stuff sucks. But I'm certain we can pull through it. We're not Mad Max yet.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

boildown said:


> To be fair Bush put us where we are....please don't forget...he inherited a ridiculous amount of problems that nobody was prepared to deal with....please tell if you really think Palin could have done better....be honest


Palin wasn't running for president... 



cvillechopper said:


> It's threads like this that make it hard for intelligent, open minded gun owners to even mention that fact to friends. Most people associate us with this type of narrow mindedness and unintelligent nonsense/ paranoia. I fight every day to combat this misunderstanding but this type of thread makes me wonder if it's even worth it.


It's not quite clear what you refer to as "that fact". As for "nonsense/paranoia", I suggest you look at the 600,000 drop in jobs in the media today, and browse some of the threads on recent bills proposed, particularly the "$1,000,000 insurance policy", "full registration and federal licensing to own handguns", and "ammo stamping" bills. It's only paranoia if no one's actually out to get you.

KG


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

kg333 said:


> Palin wasn't running for president...


I think he's referring to the fact that McCain is 72 years old (with an average rough age of death in men in the US at 75 or so..) and his run-ins with cancer (and the non-release of what stage his melanoma was in) leading to doubts in his ability to actually make it to the end of his first term.

Were he to die as a result of old age or the cancer catching up with him -- and NOT to be rude here, but both were potential problems -- then Palin would've become Pres.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Basically we're screwed!

If your 40, things will be okay. If like me, you are 60+, well, your screwed!!!!!

Folks my age will not be arouind to see the market rebound. In a year we've lost 50% and the it doesn't look any better for the short term.

Thankfully we have a "it's only paper philosophy." More thankfully we are in a position to survive.

Not sure who to blame, but Bush comes to mind!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Palin wasn't running for president...
> 
> It's not quite clear what you refer to as "that fact". As for "nonsense/paranoia", I suggest you look at the 600,000 drop in jobs in the media today, and browse some of the threads on recent bills proposed, particularly the "$1,000,000 insurance policy", "full registration and federal licensing to own handguns", and "ammo stamping" bills. It's only paranoia if no one's actually out to get you.
> 
> KG


+1...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> Basically we're screwed!
> 
> If your 40, things will be okay. If like me, you are 60+, well, your screwed!!!!!
> 
> ...


There's a lot blame to go around... Bush being only one. But congress has been under Democrat control for over 2 years now... and now with White House control, what they've started will now be completed. The Bush administration, including John McCain, warned of what was about the happen years ago.... I'll repeat, Years ago... and was blocked every step of the way by Democrats like Barney Frank when trying to address the coming storm. This! is fact.

Another fact is that the new Head of the Treasury Department was trouble with the IRS for not doing his taxes right and possible tax evasion...and now this is the man who is supposed to fix things... Sorry, but we are beyond screwed and I'm only 42.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My one big question is how does spending all this money since January fixing things?.:smt102 I guess George is at fault there too.

I'm just really happy to be living where I do. And know how to farm, hunt, and fish.:smt1097


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> My one big question is how does spending all this money since January fixing things?.:smt102 I guess George is at fault there too.


Bush's bailout aka "Stimulus" did not work... Fact.

There's an old saying... "Two wrongs don't make a right".


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

cvillechopper said:


> It's threads like this that make it hard for intelligent, open minded gun owners to even mention that fact to friends. Most people associate us with this type of narrow mindedness and unintelligent nonsense/ paranoia. I fight every day to combat this misunderstanding but this type of thread makes me wonder if it's even worth it.


What exactly is the narrow minded unintelligent nonsense/ paranoia? not trying to draw you into some bad thing. I just want to know exactly what the unintelligent nonsense is before I make any reply.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

js said:


> Bush's bailout aka "Stimulus" did not work... Fact.
> 
> There's an old saying... "Two wrongs don't make a right".


That's what I was getting at JS. I read someplace that more money was spent in the 1st 2 months of the Obama administration than had been spent in that time frame in possibly human history. You look at the total of this second stimulus and it's just HUGE! I read about the New Deal and how it effected the country. As well as talked to quite a few Depression Era people. There were many that was not happy at all with the way things were done then. so I would wonder how it's supposed to now?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

js said:


> States are already pushing forward in distancing themselves from Washington and this idiot's extremism.


a follow up...



> Stimulus raises state sovereignty issues
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNN) - Republican lawmakers from more than 20 states across the country are willing to take federal funding, but only on their terms.
> 
> From Montana to South Carolina, lawmakers in mostly red states have pushed ahead with measures calling for state sovereignty under the Tenth Amendment, saying the federal government has overstepped its bounds with the stimulus package. The states are calling for the right to ignore laws they deem unconstitutional.


20 states, that's almost half the country people.

If people choose to live in a bubble and refuse to see what's right in front of their faces, then that will be their undoing. It's happening right before our eyes and I'm amazed that people ignore...or blow off what is going on within this country.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A local radio show in Lexington Ky. was talking about that. Saying he had a friend. ..Would not give a name that said he was in a meeting with several other lawmakers when one stood up saying his state did not want the stimulus money.
After a short conversation with one Obama cabinet member that was talking to these people about it the lawmaker left after stating that his state did not want this money. After he was gone the cabinet member (I don't remember the name of him sorry) stated that they would "crush him".

I imagine any state refusing to take this money is saying they are not interested in any of the strings that come with this money. What bothered me about it was this man says to the others in the room that they would crush him. The radio host made it clear that was to be a direct quote. I listen to this guy pretty often and believe him to be a honest man. No reason to lie.

Why would the administration want to crush anyone? Especially a congressman?

These are things we are hearing about more and more with this administration. I don't think people are making it all up. It's more than a little unsettling. 

And yes..almost half the states saying the FED is getting too big for it's britches. That is cause for alarm as well.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> almost half the states saying the FED is getting too big for it's britches. That is cause for alarm as well.


This country has reached it's boiling point. States are stepping up and saying enough is enough.

_Dear Obama and DC,

"Don't Thread On Me"

Learn it, live it and back the f*ck off._


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

js said:


> This country has reached it's boiling point. States are stepping up and saying enough is enough.
> 
> _Dear Obama and DC,
> 
> ...


I believe you are right. I think some flavor of social disorder could spring out of this stimulus pkg stuff. I looks with all the strings that the Feds are saying you take this money and shut the hell up. And I don't think the states will be al that willing once they get that idea forcefully dictated to them at a later date. That or the people are going to say we don't care what you say OR what the state reps say..enough is enough. I really don't see this as paranoia or some tin foil hat conspiracy theory thing. I've taken tome jabs and jeers around here before with this type of thinking. I might again. But I must not be the only nut job out there. I sure see a lot of stuff getting bought up in large supply that was not before.

Maybe I am crazy..I want to be wrong. I just don't think so...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Maybe I am crazy..I want to be wrong. I just don't think so...


One thing I am not is...? paranoid, SHTF type of person, conspiracy theorist or any other type of tin foil hat stupidity...

I am however fully aware of my surroundings... and what I see unfolding before my eyes is not a joke.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess I'm not smart enough to know what's really happening. But I do know that sometimes things have to break in order to be fixed. I am so livid over us throwing money at AIG, already gave them $50 billion, they just reported a $67 billion loss, so we're gonna give them another $30 billion. Now that's smart.

I feel so badly for everyone losing jobs and for that there is no quick fix. As for GM and Chrsyler, let 'em sink. I don't think we need to give them any more $$$$$. And I'm not sure why these CEO's that have been stealing millions for years don't stand up to plate and work for a dollar a year until the company bails out.

The country is in dire straits and sadly I think the worst is yet to come. And if we the people want to fix it, we need to fire all those a$$holes in Washington!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's easy for the Republican minority to complain about the "stimulus" packages, especially since it was going to pass even without their votes. I don't think many states will be declining the check though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There are some lawmakers that are talking about just that. It's the strings that come with the money. Kind of blows a hole in the sovereignty thing that many have been really vocal about. Almost half the U.S. now.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd heard that Louisiana is considering it. Tough spot to be in if you're a Republican governor. Turning away "free" money gives your next opponent a big bat to club you with next election.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Govenor Sanford here in SC is trying to invoke our 10th ammendment rights. The bill just passed in our state House not too long ago. I'm writing my state Senator on a regular basis to get this thing to pass in my state(SC).


----------

